# Quien Conoce los parlantes ZEBRA?



## gato200477 (Sep 24, 2007)

Quien Conoce los parlantes ZEBRA? me an regalado un par de parlantes de 8" Marca ZEBRA SOUND pero cuando voy a buscar las espesificaciones en la pagina que figura en la caja resulta que esta no existe. quisiera algo de información como para armar unas cajas


----------



## gaston sj (Sep 28, 2007)

hola los parlante zebra son parlantes de medio desempeño no son lo mejor y seguramente en la web hay algunas especificaciones de esos paralntes tampoco hace falta que le agas una caja ala perfeccion solo calcula una caja acorde con el tamaño del woofer y la presion que genera lo mas armoniosa posible con el woofer o sea si tienes un jbl de 18"no le puedes hacer una caja de 25 litros por que no te va a sonar como corresponde saludos


----------



## maxep (Oct 9, 2007)

yo igual busque información y no hay nada. en fin son baratos y suenan bastante bien


----------



## roy2655 (Ene 26, 2008)

son cornetas de buen desempeño y ahora la estan mejorando para mayor calida de sonido y prestaciones


----------



## Danielv (Ene 26, 2008)

No se que tan buenas estaran saliendo ultimamente, solo se que hace un año no servian pero ni de porron


----------



## juan.uy (Ene 26, 2008)

Danielv dijo:
			
		

> No se que tan buenas estaran saliendo ultimamente, solo se que hace un año no servian pero ni de porron



hola yo tengo un woofer de 12" marca ZEBRA modelo NZB-1250 y la verdad es que me salio bastante bueno, lo uso con una potencia de 200W RMS x 2 y tira lindo, entra a esta pagina y a la izquierda vas a poder ver el enlace ZEBRA SOUND ahi vas a ver seguramente el parlante que vos tenes, http://nipponamerica.com/

suerte!


----------



## epicee77 (May 1, 2008)

juan.uy dijo:
			
		

> Danielv dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, estaba a punto de comprarme unos parlantes ZEBRA de 12´´, no se que modelo son pero me tendria que fijar, y queria saber en que tipo de caja los pusiste, q dimensiones, etc...
Gracias


----------



## C.F.M.audio (Sep 1, 2009)

hola amigos yo tengo 4 zebras 12200 y no e podido hacer nada con ellos porque siento que no rinden y ya mire la pagina y mire el rango de frecuencias que es de 40 a 500 hz pero estoy seguro que no e colocado las cajas adecuadas para estos parlantes espero su ayuda gracias...


----------



## German Volpe (Sep 2, 2009)

hola, yo tengo los zebra black de 12" pero naa, no rinden , tienen muy poca sensibilidad y le tenes que mandar muchos graves del ecualizador para que pateen algo, pero bue es lo que hay.
saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 5, 2009)

yo tengo los black by zebra(o sea mas truchos) de 15 si no me equivoco, los tengo puestos en unas cajas que compre ya armadas con tweter perfora timpanos tipo motorola, de esos baratos, los muevo con una potencia zkx mt 250 y la verdad qeu suenan, no faaaaaaaaaaa, pero por lo menos puedo laburar con ellos

saludos


----------



## elgab7 (May 10, 2011)

yo tngo los mismo en 2 columnas de 12 pulagas por 350w y van como caño!!


----------



## cristian g fernandez (May 11, 2011)

Hola soy Cristian y yo tengo 4 zebra 15 pulgadas de fundicion de 750w rms  y les fabrique unas cajas de graves estilo barras . y funcionan muy bien . Hice sonido al aire libre para un encuentro de murgas con cajas de 18 pulgadas dass de 800w rms y funcionaban a la par de ellos sin problema. ejerciendo sobre ellos una potencia de 3000w crown en las barras de graves asi los provaba si eran buenos!!!!!.
Entonces al gustarme su eficiencia construi unas cajas de medios y agudos de alta potencia para el aire libre y me dejaron la boca abierta su calidad de sonido. Ademas construi unas cajas de graves de pasa banda de 6 grado poniendole un subwoofer de 400w de 15pulgadas y es muy bueno su sonido.
Les recomiendo para que funcione proximo o con gran eficiencia subwoofer o woofer, driver de fundicion para que llegue o complazca sus espectativas.
No esperen que sea como los grandes jbl pero no funcionan nada mal . se los recomiendo 

saludos. CRISTIAN

La columna son de 750w rms por cada parlante . La suma lo hacen ustedes .
Pregunten cuando quieran . Lo que si son muy pesados


----------



## QUIQUEJOG (Sep 22, 2013)

cristian g fernandez dijo:


> Hola soy Cristian y yo tengo 4 zebra 15 pulgadas de fundicion de 750w rms  y les fabrique unas cajas de graves estilo barras . y funcionan muy bien . Hice sonido al aire libre para un encuentro de murgas con cajas de 18 pulgadas dass de 800w rms y funcionaban a la par de ellos sin problema. ejerciendo sobre ellos una potencia de 3000w crown en las barras de graves asi los provaba si eran buenos!!!!!.
> Entonces al gustarme su eficiencia construi unas cajas de medios y agudos de alta potencia para el aire libre y me dejaron la boca abierta su calidad de sonido. Ademas construi unas cajas de graves de pasa banda de 6 grado poniendole un subwoofer de 400w de 15pulgadas y es muy bueno su sonido.
> Les recomiendo para que funcione proximo o con gran eficiencia subwoofer o woofer, driver de fundicion para que llegue o complazca sus espectativas.
> No esperen que sea como los grandes jbl pero no funcionan nada mal . se los recomiendo
> ...



AMIGO,,,,me podrias dar una mano ,,necesito contruir una caja pasabanda para un subwofer de 10,,podrias decirme que medidas serian las que tendria que tener para fabricar dicha caja,,si me pudieras dar una idea te lo agradeceria saludos...


----------



## detrakx (Oct 2, 2013)

Vamos gente a medir esos parlantes y hacer las cajas como corresponde.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...radas-metodo-masa-agregada-leo-beranek-16657/

Saludos


----------

